
Show HN: Chrome extension to bypass that fake-login-wall on Quora - sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/bypassquora
======
sdegutis
This is a terrible idea and I'm sure some legal department is going to take it
down. But I thought it would make for an interesting discussion at least.

------
freestockoption
I use uBlock Origin and it seems to remove the wall overlay. Unfortunately, an
invisible wall is still present and you can't really scroll with the mouse
(use arrow up and down). Everything else works though.

I usually just click links to Quora in incognito mode.

I'll have to give this a try!

~~~
gorhill
> Unfortunately, an invisible wall is still present and you can't really
> scroll with the mouse

That's right, I failed to see this when I created a filter for Quora. I should
be able to fix this with an extra filter.

Edit: this works:

    
    
        quora.com##body:style(overflow: auto !important)
    

I will add it to uBO's own filters.

